# Having some problems, and my old computer fried out, which is why



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

My laptop with all my bionic rooting related files burnt out a few weeks ago and it now wont even turn on. If it wasn't for that, this thread wouldn't exist.

I'm currently running 902 but when I try to install the OTA, it says I need a Motorola account. No big deal on old computer because I had everything to go back to 886 and come back up to date. Not so lucky with new computer.

It's been so long since I've had to mess with any of that, I don't remember exactly which files I need and have heard I could use motofail instead. I have rsdlite 5.7 installed on new computer already so I'm not totally lost and still have pathsaver and Motorola one click root. I know I'm missing something though.

Any help will be appreciated because I know have to get back to a real stock before updating. I have the webtop hack installed and have done many customizations to the task bar. I'm pretty sure both of those will prevent me from update to 905 and probably is the reason it is telling me I need a motorola account when I go into the options to update. Its not the first time I've seen it. But with my old computer fried, I am unable to go back to 886 and fix my problem.

I apologize for having to create this post. I'm just trying to get everything ready in advance for when Motorola releases an official ICS update. I guess its better I do it now instead of trying to do it when it is released.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

smokedkill said:


> My laptop with all my bionic rooting related files burnt out a few weeks ago and it now wont even turn on. If it wasn't for that, this thread wouldn't exist.
> 
> I'm currently running 902 but when I try to install the OTA, it says I need a Motorola account. No big deal on old computer because I had everything to go back to 886 and come back up to date. Not so lucky with new computer.
> 
> ...


Here use this link https://dl.dropbox.com/u/57765318/VRZ_XT875_5.9.902.XT875.Verizon.en.US_CFC_01.xml.zip from my dropbox, it has the .902 update that you can use in RSD lite to completely wipe the bionic and its internal SD storage. You will loose root if any and will be able to recieve your OTA's after that as long as you dont mess with the system files after the phone is booted up. If your not going to need to root and not interested in the ICS Leak i would stay completely stock untill you get the ICS OTA. Not sure when they are looking to push it out but anyway. Hope this helps in your venture.


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks. By the time you posted, i already played around with things and it wouldn't load past the dual core screen and rsdlite kept getting errors so i used my warranty and got a new one. I'm pretty ticked with verizon and killing unlimited data unless you want to pay full price so I don't feel bad.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------

